# Well, the PM went to the 'Wild West'



## Blakey (12 Mar 2006)

I wonder if the visit had the desired effect (boost morale)?
http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/03/12/afghan-troops060312.html


----------



## dynaglide (12 Mar 2006)

I think it's a refreshing change in this country to see the leadership step up and state their case in no uncertain terms i.e. no debate will happen in Parliament on the mission, and the government will stand behind the troops on the ground after putting them there. Bravo Stephen Harper!


----------



## Armymedic (12 Mar 2006)

Wild west? He didn't go to Cochrane Alberta...he's in KAF.

CTV's reportage:

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060301/afghan_template_060301/20060312?hub=TopStories

Wow, what is that aura he is showing? Is it, no can't be, LEADERSHIP?


----------



## The Gues-|- (12 Mar 2006)

WOW, that's great!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (12 Mar 2006)

Of course the CBC painted the PM and the CDS with the American brush saying that Harper is being decisive with his decisions on this and visiting the troops like Bush would and that the CDS is acting more like an American general with a tendency to politicize things. :


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (12 Mar 2006)

CFL said:
			
		

> Of course the CBC painted the PM and the CDS with the American brush saying that Harper is being decisive with his decisions on this and visiting the troops like Bush would and that the CDS is acting more like an American general with a tendency to politicize things. :



I saw a bit of their commentary after his interview. Leave it to CBC...

 :


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (12 Mar 2006)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> Wild west? He didn't go to Cochrane Alberta...he's in KAF.
> 
> CTV's reportage:
> 
> ...



Yes and note that this is his first foreign trip. I don't think we can ask for better moral support than this. Now hopefully he and his Defence Minister will come home and start to pony up the bucks to beef up our equipment and manpower.....and not take 12 years to do it!


----------



## Genetk44 (12 Mar 2006)

Good for him...well done!


----------



## scm77 (12 Mar 2006)

They have a little picture slideshow of his visit here.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/photogalleries/flash/afghan_harper.html?gallery=afghan_harper

Go to see the Prime Minister showing our soldiers the support they deserve.


----------



## medicineman (12 Mar 2006)

Did he get a helmet and put it on right way around?

MM


----------



## tomahawk6 (12 Mar 2006)

Fantastic. Should be a real boost for morale.


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Mar 2006)

Wild west...

Dang he was in Malvern?? I didn't get a chance to rake the leaves...


dileas

tess


----------



## beach_bum (12 Mar 2006)

Simply outstanding.


----------



## Pte_Martin (12 Mar 2006)

Glad to see it! Looks good on him for making his first overseas trip to see our troops, And not giving in to the NDP and letting a debate on why we are there go on, Keep it up Mr. Harper


----------



## GO!!! (12 Mar 2006)

_In other news, PM Harper securely tied Jack Layton to a door bundle of humanitarian aid and personally flipped the light to green.

Unfortunately, the local Taliban Commander returned him to KAF unharmed, claiming that he could best hurt the infidels and their nation by allowing this one to live, and continuing his subversive work._  ;D

*Congratulations Mr. Harper, we need your support, and this was an excellent way to give it! 

Keep up the good work, this is why I voted Conservative!!*


----------



## Danjanou (12 Mar 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> _In other news, PM Harper securely tied Jack Layton to a door bundle of humanitarian aid and personally flipped the light to green.
> 
> Unfortunately, the local Taliban Commander returned him to KAF unharmed, claiming that he could best hurt the infidels and their nation by allowing this one to live, and continuing his subversive work._  ;D



 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Thanks GO I needed that


----------



## Kirkhill (13 Mar 2006)

Still laughing GO, thanks


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 Mar 2006)

Did anyone see the followup piece on CBC news?  "The senior Canadian female infantry "officer" (a MCpl)  and her Commanding Officer (a Sgt)".  How long have these clowns been covering things over there?  Things like that really get up my jumper....


----------



## MikeM (13 Mar 2006)

Good on the PM, should be a good morale booster.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (13 Mar 2006)

Yeah Kat I did notice that and was yelling at the TV.


----------



## Danjanou (13 Mar 2006)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Did anyone see the followup piece on CBC news?  "The senior Canadian female infantry "officer" (a MCpl)  and her Commanding Officer (a Sgt)".  How long have these clowns been covering things over there?  Things like that really get up my jumper....



God forbid the all knowing Mother Corp would actually send the one experienced reporter that they have who was actually in the military and has a tour to the sandbox. :


----------



## muffin (13 Mar 2006)

I have to say I am a little suprised he went (though incredibly happy to hear it!!!) We had a big "extended family" debate with the Liberalist Brother in Law about it yesterday... teehee

I am glad he is unwavering in his statements concerning the CF's role in the mission.

muffin


----------



## manhole (13 Mar 2006)

I agree that his trip to see our troops is a great boost.....I really like his statement "you can't lead from the bleachers".   Let's hope he has the political will to carry on without paying too much heed to the small L liberals and politically correct.     Ubique


----------



## Michael Dorosh (13 Mar 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> God forbid the all knowing Mother Corp would actually send the one experienced reporter that they have who was actually in the military and has a tour to the sandbox. :



According to Wikipedia, some jackass reporter also said it was the first time a head of state ever visited troops in a war zone in modern history.  :

Didn't Churchill cross the Rhine in Mar 1945, basically scaring the shit out of Montgomery who let Winnie have a picnic lunch, pee on Germany, and then hotfoot it back across in a Buffalo?


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (13 Mar 2006)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> According to Wikipedia, some jackass reporter also said it was the first time a head of state ever visited troops in a war zone in modern history.  :
> 
> Didn't Churchill cross the Rhine in Mar 1945, basically scaring the crap out of Montgomery who let Winnie have a picnic lunch, pee on Germany, and then hotfoot it back across in a Buffalo?



And Bush has been to Iraq...what are these people smoking?? :


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 Mar 2006)

That’s because history lessons are for you warmongering types.   :threat:

You should been taking Modern English or Waffling 101 to really understand the essence of the human experience and become one with the universal energy. That way you can write in-depth articles about any subject that you know nothing about and appear to your readers as calm and credible voice in the wilderness of facts and reality.  : : :crybaby:

I think Harper should have brought Layton along and then sent on a fact finding mission to the village where Lt Greene got hit. Take him by helicopter, drop him off in the middle of town, throw him a bag lunch and when he asks where the troops are, the pilot can reply: Oh , the troops to guard you are still in Canada, we were going to send them after the “debate”.   ;D


----------



## monika (13 Mar 2006)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> According to Wikipedia, some jackass reporter also said it was the first time a head of state ever visited troops in a war zone in modern history.  :



What I heard was that it is the first time that a modern(and I have no clue how far back they consider modern) head of state has spent the night on base, not in a hotel/palace etc.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (13 Mar 2006)

TMM said:
			
		

> What I heard was that it is the first time that a modern(and I have no clue how far back they consider modern) head of state has spent the night on base, not in a hotel/palace etc.



The Governor General did it every Christmas, didn't she?  Actually, I don't know where she stayed.  Interesting point.


----------



## GonzoK83 (13 Mar 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> _In other news, PM Harper securely tied Jack Layton to a door bundle of humanitarian aid and personally flipped the light to green.
> 
> Unfortunately, the local Taliban Commander returned him to KAF unharmed, claiming that he could best hurt the infidels and their nation by allowing this one to live, and continuing his subversive work._  ;D
> 
> ...



 Good Laugh I needed that ever think about writing for the tonight show...Very true if we are going to turn around and run then It would be like our own version of Vietnam. Canada does not need that international image.


----------



## scm77 (13 Mar 2006)

Here is an audio file of the Prime Minister's speech in Kandahar

http://www.stephentaylor.ca/audio/Stephen-Harper-Kandahar-Afghanistan.mp3


----------



## RangerRay (13 Mar 2006)

This is great!  Now that's leadership!


----------



## Saint (13 Mar 2006)

Awesome, just awesome. I get shivers everytime I see news channels rolling the PM's speech, this is exactly the sort of reason I voted for Harper's Conservatives. As some of you mentioned, the CBC is totally over-politicizing everything about it, claiming Harper is portraying too much of a "presidential" image  :. Anyway, I never lose faith in our great country, but I can truly say I haven't been this proud to be a Canadian in quite some time. Hopefully this can be just the start of actually making tangible progress in revitalizing our military and a shift in how our country prioritizes something it has neglected for so long.

-Saint


----------



## redleafjumper (13 Mar 2006)

Prime Minister Harper is showing courage, character and integrity as well as leadership in this trip to Afghanistan.  I am pleased to see that we finally have a Prime Minister who has these qualities.  It is great to see a head of state go and meet the folks that have to pay the price for the decisions made in parliament in the places where the bill gets paid.

Good for you Stephen Harper!


----------



## vonGarvin (13 Mar 2006)

I echo all the positive comments here, especially all of the PMs comments re: Afghanistan.  The best?  IMHO: "You don't send people into harm's way and then question the very reason you sent them in the first place" (or words to that effect)


----------



## monika (13 Mar 2006)

I'm glad he went and I'm <gasp> a leftie, but I give credit where it is due. Hopefully some more resources start heading over to help the troops after this visit.


----------



## GO!!! (13 Mar 2006)

When do we think that Jack Layton, Gilles Duceppe, Jim Harris and whoever the next Lieberal "leader" is will support their soldiers, or pay them a visit?


----------



## scm77 (13 Mar 2006)

Read other Canadians opinions of Harper's trip  here.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/viewpoint/yourspace/harper_afghan.html

Some like this


> Way to go Mr Harper! What a morale booster for our troops!
> 
> Being an ex-service member, and having served in foreign deployments, Canadian troops were always looked at as meek and peacekeepers.
> 
> ...



Other ones like this


> It seems the Canadian media are taking a nod from their American counterparts, and quickly becoming lap dogs to Mr. Harper and his smooth and secretive inner club of PR-savvy advisors.
> 
> It's sad to see supposedly hard-nosed journalists complicit in the PR stunt the PM is pulling in Afghanistan.
> 
> ...



But I think this one takes the cake.


> And there he goes,our very own George W.
> 
> Let us keep the war going, fellows, for there are still a few young men with all of their arms, legs and perhaps even their brains and consciences unsullied by this insanity.
> 
> ...


 

If you are interested in adding your comments scroll to the very bottom and there is a space to reply.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (13 Mar 2006)

GO!!! you live in Edmonton don't you.
"— G. Lorraine Ouellette | Edmonton, AB"


----------



## zipperhead_cop (14 Mar 2006)

Colin P said:
			
		

> That’s because history lessons are for you warmongering types.   :threat:
> 
> You should been taking Modern English or Waffling 101 to really understand the essence of the human experience and become one with the universal energy. That way you can write in-depth articles about any subject that you know nothing about and appear to your readers as calm and credible voice in the wilderness of facts and reality.  : : :crybaby:



Hey, you sound like you were really "enlightened" by Pike's web site.  Soon, we will all see the light.  Soft light, soothing light, yes, YES, look at the light..... :blotto:


----------



## GO!!! (14 Mar 2006)

CFL said:
			
		

> GO!!! you live in Edmonton don't you.
> "— G. Lorraine Ouellette | Edmonton, AB"



Must.....not....visit....anyone.....ignore...this.... :threat: :rage: :threat:


----------



## gnplummer421 (14 Mar 2006)

Well, ordinarily I would not compliment a politician, but in Harper's case I make an exception. He did well to go there and show our troops support. Leadership is what our Government lacks most (IMHO) so to see this was very good. The other leaders...well I'll keep my thoughts to myself about them. 

Gnplummer


----------



## Thompson_JM (14 Mar 2006)

My Post on the Site...

No doubt it will be discarded or edited down to an inflammatory sound bite to further their cause.... but hey. i feel better now...


Some of these comments leave me disheartend, but not surprised... How lucky we as Canadians have the right to criticize and outright openly oppose our government. Perhaps some of the people on this site are not quite aware that the people of Afghanistan have not had this opportunity for Generations. Most recently they lived under a highly oppressive regime known as the Taliban. for those ladies out there reading this, you should thank God you don't live there, as if you did, you wouldn't even have access to a computer. not that it would matter since you would be illiterate anyways, since women are not allowed to become educated. The Canadians are in Afghanistan for one purpose. the same purpose that they had in Bosnia, Kosovo, and Cyprus to name a few. They are there to Bring peace and stability to a troubled region. If one were to look back they would realize that it has taken over ten years for Bosnia to become even remotely peacefull... When Canada Committed we did so for the long haul. Now is not the time to question but to support our soldiers. One Comment here made me, as a soldier stop and think though.. one reader suggested we pull out now before more of us soldiers are hurt or killed. what this reader fails to grasp is that we as soldiers joined up willingly, and in the back of all our minds is the thought that one day we may have to give up our lives to accomplish the mission. No one has forced us to join the Army. No one put a Gun to our head and forced us to go over. We Joined so we could help countries which DO operate like that. I doubt I will be able to change your minds. But at least Consider That Perspective.


----------



## AFireinside13 (14 Mar 2006)

I think it is great the PM stepped up to show he is committed. I'm glad that even though as some the country seems to be contempleting our mission, our leader shows the respect our finest need and deserve. Thank you MR.PM.

Good on him


----------



## TangoTwoNiner (14 Mar 2006)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Did he get a helmet and put it on right way around?
> 
> MM



LOL!

I was thinking the same thing. Seems his handlers made sure that he didn't wear any overt military kit. Still, good on him.


----------



## 3rd Horseman (14 Mar 2006)

Ya good on him for showing up and doing the leadeship thing...well done steve-o.

   As for the helmet I dont want to support the last PM but I am sure had Harper landed in Sarajavo during the war he would have had a helmet on for sure. A Stan is different no need for the helmet at the base he landed at.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (14 Mar 2006)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> My Post on the Site...
> 
> No doubt it will be discarded or edited down to an inflammatory sound bite to further their cause.... but hey. i feel better now...
> 
> ...



That was good.  Here's mine - I think everyone here should submit a para or two just to see whose gets published. 





> As a reservist whose unit has sent nearly two dozen soldiers to Afghanistan with the current deployment, I support fully Mr. Harper's decision to make a public show of support for our troops. The slump our Forces were in after Unification seems to be being reversed slowly, beginning with Mr. Mulroney's government in the 1980s; even under the Liberals new procurement for weapons, equipment and even uniforms has done much to improve the ability of the Forces to do their job. Sadly, many Canadians don't know what that job is.  I don't understand the constant references to George Bush; he is the leader of our closest friend, ally and trading partner, and what happens to the US necessarily happens to us.  I say continue to fight terrorism while it is still in Asia and not here in Canada.  And be thankful we do have strong allies like the US and UK.


----------



## KevinB (15 Mar 2006)

3rd Horseman said:
			
		

> Ya good on him for showing up and doing the leadeship thing...well done steve-o.
> 
> As for the helmet I dont want to support the last PM but I am sure had Harper landed in Sarajavo during the war he would have had a helmet on for sure. A Stan is different no need for the helmet at the base he landed at.


Hey asshat you ever been to Kandahar ?

Its not exactly the Sheraton -- however due to a REAL ROE and allies that have decent kit - it is hard to get a shot in with Mortars etc at KAF -- but it does happen.


----------



## 3rd Horseman (15 Mar 2006)

Ass hat 1 to ass hat 2 .."over" ;D just kidden but I could not help myself.
No never been to KAF or AStan...the obvious next question by me would be ever been to the Sarajevo air field during the war (not the tea party afterward).
Did not compare it to the Sheraton
 As for the occasional mortar that gets through as you said....thats my point, not enough fire on the ground to get a PM to wear a helmet. That is a good thing.


----------



## geo (15 Mar 2006)

Mr PM....... the DND food seems to err.... sit well on you.
(sorta chunked out  - hasn't he)


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Mar 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Mr PM....... the DND food seems to err.... sit well on you.
> (sorta chunked out  - hasn't he)



The Press alluded to the same thing today, pretty petty really. So I guess if that's all people can find fault with, he must be doing a pretty bang up job.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (15 Mar 2006)

recceguy said:
			
		

> The Press alluded to the same thing today, pretty petty really. So I guess if that's all people can find fault with, he must be doing a pretty bang up job.



We had our shot at the fit guy.  No one was interested.


----------



## GO!!! (15 Mar 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Mr PM....... the DND food seems to err.... sit well on you.
> (sorta chunked out  - hasn't he)



Well, lets use that standard of measure for all of our leaders! Think how many CF positions would open up!  

I for one am willing to accept a heavier PM if he does as good a job as this one has!


----------



## geo (15 Mar 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> I for one am willing to accept a heavier PM if he does as good a job as this one has!



Uhhhh.... other than travel to Kandahar and set up his Gov't..... what has he done that's so noteworthy?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (15 Mar 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Uhhhh.... other than travel to Kandahar and set up his Gov't..... what has he done that's so noteworthy?



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Pte_Martin (15 Mar 2006)

It was his first trip overseas as PM and he picked to go visit the troops, Also for such short time as he has been PM he has been supporting us, IE) not having a debate on why we are there. I think he's doing a great job!


----------



## geo (15 Mar 2006)

RHFC & GO.... 
as I pointed out before..... he formed his Gov't and has gone into the field to be with the troops.... and appointed Michael Wilson, the father of GST as Ambasador to the US

What other thig has he done to make him "great"
Note that it isn't my intention to slag the man.... but if you say he's great, I'd like to know what he's done to earn the praise


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Mar 2006)

He is showing good leadership thus far.  That said its early in his tenure so I'll watch and shoot.


----------



## geo (15 Mar 2006)

CFL... I concurr that he has shown some positive signs.... I just rankle at being told that he's doing a great job when Parliament hasn't resumed & nothing has been done.... xcept some controversy over Medicare.....


----------



## QV (15 Mar 2006)

- He also held firm about Canadian soveriegnty in the arctic and flat out stated so in public which made the US ambassidor back pedal a tad
- He put his foot down and said there will be no debate about the current A'stan mission (despite whining from Jackalope and 'at the time' apparent lower public support)  
- He has made it clear our border guards will finally be armed

Thats just off the top of my head.  All of those things I doubt Dithers or Jackalope would have had the nuts to do.  So far its a good start.


----------



## The Gues-|- (15 Mar 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Uhhhh.... other than travel to Kandahar and set up his Gov't..... what has he done that's so noteworthy?



He was elected less than 2 months ago.  Did you have stronger expectations?  From the very beginning of the election campaign he stressed the fact that the Conservatives will support the troops 110%  He just proved it from his unprecedented trip to A'stan, as we all know.  It shows he is distinguished and superior in character.  I think the word 'great' is fitting in comparison to our other spineless political leaders.


----------



## geo (16 Mar 2006)

Guess..... My aim was not to slag the PM - far from it
All I did, was simply called out some individuals for stating that @ the 2 month time frame - was a great PM...........

In my books - great has to be earned.


----------



## The Gues-|- (16 Mar 2006)

Fair enough, I guess my books aren't as strict as yours geo?


----------



## dynaglide (16 Mar 2006)

QV said:
			
		

> - He also held firm about Canadian soveriegnty in the arctic and flat out stated so in public which made the US ambassidor back pedal a tad
> - He put his foot down and said there will be no debate about the current A'stan mission (despite whining from Jackalope and 'at the time' apparent lower public support)
> - He has made it clear our border guards will finally be armed
> 
> Thats just off the top of my head.  All of those things I doubt Dithers or Jackalope would have had the nuts to do.  So far its a good start.



Let's not forget that the ball is in motion to can that money pit known as the "gun registry"...


----------



## chris_502 (16 Mar 2006)

In the Media Reports that I have heard and read Mr Harper wanted to get as close as possiable to the front....Now I'm not too A-Stan has a front I'm pretty sure the whole contry is the front. But anyhow he has to be incredably brave to want to do that or incredably Stupid.  In my opinion...That is sort of nobal of him I guess. I'm not a Stephan Harper fan but I'd say he sort of changed my thoughts on him.  Well he has eighteen more months to prove him self worthy of a Leader.  Now let's see if he will follow through on his so called "promises" to re-build our once Mighty Military.

Chris.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (16 Mar 2006)

leading by example


----------



## zipperhead_cop (22 Mar 2006)

chris_502 said:
			
		

> Well he has eighteen more months to prove him self worthy of a Leader.  Now let's see if he will follow through on his so called "promises" to re-build our once Mighty Military.
> 
> Chris.



What happens in 18 months?  Does he turn into a pumpkin?


----------



## Pte_Martin (22 Mar 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> What happens in 18 months?  Does he turn into a pumpkin?



 ;D nice one, I'm also curious to know what happens in 18 months though


----------



## scoutfinch (22 Mar 2006)

The Opposition parties will bring him down on a confidence motion... not until after the new leader of the Liberal Party has had an opportunity to carefully review the polls, though. 8)


----------



## zipperhead_cop (22 Mar 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> The Opposition parties will bring him down on a confidence motion... not until after the new leader of the Liberal Party has had an opportunity to carefully review the polls, though. 8)



 : : :


----------



## Gunnar (22 Mar 2006)

And where do the Liberals get the money for another election campaign?  Not counting the money they owe due to Adscam, their donations are at an all-time low, and they just haven't got the war chest.  Nor does the Bloq.


----------



## scoutfinch (22 Mar 2006)

Currently, I believe the Liberals are $70 million in debt from the last leadership campaign and federal election.

The Adscam money is repayable by the Quebec Liberal Party not the Liberal Party of Canada -- they are two different animals.

18 months is long enough to create a war chest.  The government won't be brought down until the other parties have sufficient funds to run competent campaigns... that might not be too long if Stronach wins the leadership.  Bryson either.


----------



## Pte_Martin (22 Mar 2006)

I'm doubtful if that will happen but if so hopefully eveyone will see what Mr. Harper is doing and the Conservatives will get a Majority


----------



## scoutfinch (22 Mar 2006)

I agree on it being doubtful but given that the field is so empty of oldtimers, it is difficult to guess who the Liberals going to elect


----------



## mainerjohnthomas (22 Mar 2006)

I hope Heddi Fry wins the Liberal leadership.  Then we can send her to Afghanistan; at the first sign of insurgents we threaten to issue her with a loudspeaker.  It may be cruel, but its bound to be funny. ;D


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (9 Apr 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> I agree on it being doubtful but given that the field is so empty of oldtimers, it is difficult to guess who the Liberals going to elect



The polls are showing that people are beginning to really like the Cons. They are in the 40s for public opinion and the old Libs are in the lower 20s.
Since the last post on here Belinda has bowed out and a few more folks have opted in.
I can't see a one of em who's going to challenge Harper.
So far he looks good for our outfit...I hope he stays the course.


----------



## Hebridean (10 Apr 2006)

All you guys who are refering to the Prime Minister as the Head of State should check the consitution.  The Queen, the nice  lady that all soldiers have to swear allegience to, is the head of state, not the PM.  The Prime Minister is only the head of Government.  The Governor General is the Commander in Chief.


----------

